# Are 3 goats better than 2?



## mjdonahue (Aug 31, 2014)

I have had my first pair of Pygmy goats for just over a year now. One doe and one wether. The wether is by times a bit aggressive to the doe and is possessive of feed (will run her away from anywhere she is trying to eat). He also mounts her when new people are around. Some people have told me that 3 goats will behave and get along better than 2 and that some of these issues would improve. If this is true, could someone please explain to me why? 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch (Jan 1, 2014)

That's what I want to know!!


❤Chelbi in Southern Texas❤


----------



## ilovegoats (Nov 27, 2013)

Same here! I have 2 nubians but want one more so i could take just one on a walk at a time without the other one screaming


----------



## Chadwick (Jan 24, 2014)

I think three gives a better power structure than two, that way the one on bottom isn't always getting beat up. I got three instead of two for that reason.

But that is just based on my logic no real data.


Ok, now for my other answer,

Yes three is better than two
Four is better than three 
Five is better than four
Six is........................


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch (Jan 1, 2014)

I agree fully chad. 


❤Chelbi in Southern Texas❤


----------



## CritterCarnival (Sep 18, 2013)

I have always gone with the thought that with only 2, the bully only has one target, and that poor goatie gets all the aggression. If you have 3 or more, there are more targets for the bully to pick on, so one poor goat doesn't have to take all the abuse, it gets spread around a bit more.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I have found in both alpacas and goats that 3 seem to be better. They do have more to fight with but I have also found they feel more secure.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

I think it just depends on the goats. One is going to be the "leader" however, that doesn't mean they won't get along or won't be great pals. On the other hand, one might just be a plain bully and beat up on the more submissive one. Three might be better than two just so there is more interaction there. Ya know what...the more goats, the merrier.


----------



## kc8lsk (Jan 10, 2014)

Only if you think you can stop I just wanted a couple of goats for milk and now I have 21 and am spending more time processing milk than I have in a day.:laugh:


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch (Jan 1, 2014)

Heres a confession............................ I like goats and it's an addiction....


❤Chelbi in Southern Texas❤


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

Yes.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Yep, they seem to do better in odd numbers.


----------



## russellp (Apr 10, 2013)

I agree, odd numbers are best. 23 is the optimal number based on my S.W.A.G.


Russell P. Hammonds


----------



## Greybird (May 14, 2014)

Oh no!

I have 4 .... does that mean I have to hurry up and get another one?

:think:


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Yep...and I just happen to have a started pack goat for sale.


----------



## kc8lsk (Jan 10, 2014)

goathiker said:


> Yep...and I just happen to have a started pack goat for sale.


I need lessons on training pack goats if only you lived closer. And I had more time after milking and making cheese and soap and lotion (You get the picture.)


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Yes, I've found it's often a better balance to have three. Plenty of feeding stations, toys, and things to climb on really help too!


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Chadwick said:


> I think three gives a better power structure than two, that way the one on bottom isn't always getting beat up. I got three instead of two for that reason.
> 
> But that is just based on my logic no real data.
> 
> ...


Chad speaks for me as well!


----------



## Greybird (May 14, 2014)

goathiker said:


> Yep...and I just happen to have a started pack goat for sale.


Oh, if only ... !
(My husband would kill me!) And they would be a perfect match, too, since mine are horned Alpines. *sigh*

I have wondered if my guys might possibly work as pack goats, though, someday in the future. They are certainly friendly and very people-oriented.


----------



## Cactus_Acres (Sep 24, 2013)

When we lost Tulip last winter, we knew that unless Bree had a doeling, that we would be in the market for another girl. Bree had twin bucklings. So we went to look at a girl down in Colorado. And ended up bringing her AND her sister home. Bree is a bossy pain in the butt to the other goats, and just her and Ruby together was rough on Ruby (Ruby and Tulip came from the same place, and had been together since Ruby was born and Tulip was 4weeks old). Bree doesn't seem to NEED a buddy, and the other three tend to stick together. I've found Ruby (who is going on 16months old) curled up with Silvie and Molly (they turn 8 months in a week). Ruby is just Now starting to be assertive in any way, and I wouldn't be surprised if Molly, when full grown, tries to take over herd queen status from Bree.


----------



## FarmerJen (Oct 18, 2012)

I agree 3 is better than 2. Luckily, I don't have room to test out whether 4 is better than 3 and so on. :laugh:

I started with 2 does from the same herd (but unrelated). They get along fine, but the larger doe does bully the smaller one. This seems to have gotten better since I retained a doeling from the smaller doe. Now all 3 butt heads when they feel like it, but nobody really gets picked on. And if the larger doe DOES start getting too pushy with the smaller doe, her daughter joins in and "protects" momma. It's pretty cute. My larger gal is more independent and will often venture out on her own... but mom & daughter are always within feet of each other. 

My main goal in keeping a 3rd doe was to be able to stagger breeding by sending ONE doe to be bred, without the other being left behind to keep my neighbors awake with her pitiful cries of loneliness. That has yet to actually work - as the doe I sent off to breed had other ideas - but it's still my working theory. 

My only concern is whether or not the doeling (now 16 months) is going to be jealous / aggressive to mom's new babies in a few weeks.


----------



## Buck Naked Boers (Oct 15, 2012)

We have 5 goats so far......and I would say yes more than 2 is better! Our herd works really well together for the most part. There is always the hormonal queen in the herd but she gets put in her place by the others if she gets too pushy.


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

2 is the minimum, 3 is perfect, after that...there is no end


----------



## mjdonahue (Aug 31, 2014)

Thanks everyone for the input. Goat number 3 has been purchased and is doing well 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Mar 19, 2014)

I agree, more goats is always better! Congrats on your new friend! Pix?


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## mjdonahue (Aug 31, 2014)

The littlest one is my new girls Izzy. I think she just may be the new future herd queen as she is quite assertive and sure if herself. Perhaps just what the bully ( black and white wether) needs. Her and the female are getting along great but I am supervising all outings with the wether as he is much bigger than her and I don't want to take changes! But I think things are going to work out very well. I can already see a shift in behaviours

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Mar 19, 2014)

Oh they are so cute! Perfect little trio!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  
~Dee

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## AintGotNoCreekRanch (Jan 1, 2014)

Love it!! 100 goats are better than 2!!


❤Chelbi in Southern Texas❤


----------

